# Info needed on Akadama soil....



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm setting up a couple more Taiwan bee tanks, and since I use RO water I want to use a substrate that doesn't have such strong buffering capacities as ADA Amazonia soil....

So i'd rather use something more inert or neutral, or just has a slighter buffering capacity. I usually use Microbelift substrate but it's not available in Canada at the moment.

I hear a lot of different things about AKADAMA, some good some bad... Is there a certain brand or variety to use specifically for aquariums or shrimp? How much ammonia does it leach in comparison to ADA Amazonia?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Hard to find Akadama now. The only place i was able to get it was Kim's Nature in Markham. Last time I tried in March she didn't have the right size akadama I was looking for. I was able to cycle a tank with akadama in a few days. I have 2 tanks with a mixture of 3/4 Fluval and 1/4 Akadama which appear to be doing fine with my caridinas.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I kept tibees in eco complete planted for a couples years with zero issue, just another option if you're open to it. Goodluck


----------

